# Took in a Stray Pregnant Cat - A little Advice



## Pet Fanatic (Aug 8, 2013)

Recently we took in a small cat that is very pregnant. She is between very pregnant and looks to be due at any time. At first she was a little shy, but now she seems fine in the apartment, except for at night.

She constantly meows at the door wanting out. Is this normal behavior for strays? I'm guessing she has always lived outdoors for she didn't know what a litter box was for at first, but luckily we got her trained to use them within a days time.

But now for the questions on the pregnancy.

She prefers lying on the floor over the furniture and blankets. I have set up a short, but wide box with a towel in it for her to have her kittens in. I know you can't force a cat to be interested in the box, but I had hopes that she will start showing more interest in it over time. It is located in a quiet room with privacy that is dark. I have moved her litter boxes to that room as well, but as far away from the birthing box as possible. Should I also move her food and water close to that box? I would guess that being as far along as she is she probably had already chosen a place to give birth outside, but that is not an option for her now. We live on a road in town that sees a lot of traffic and behind the apartments is a large wooded area that I often see foxes, raccoons, and other wildlife. I think it's a miracle that she hasn't been hit by a car or targeted by a coyote as a meal yet, so I didn't want her to have her babies out there either..

I am rambling.. Anyway, any advice on her pregnancy? Any advice on how to make her more comfortable and stop meowing at night? She in an incredibly sweet cat that would rather sleep on the floor than on the couch, chair, or in our bed..

I just don't want her to give birth in the middle of the floor or under something like the couch or bed.

Thanks!

New Question:

How far along does she look? She looks a little bigger than the pictures show.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor girl, how lucky she had someone to rescue her.

She looks quite far along, but it's very hard to tell just from photos.

I usually have 2 spots set up in one room for my girls, some will scratch around for a week, others settle into one the day before. Does she meow at night when sleeping with you? My girls are in with me so I can't possibly miss the birth, in case they need help.

Keep feeding her a high quality diet, they look like coloured biscuits in the dish which are really not good (sorry).

There's some good info on birthing here: feline parturition


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is lovely. You need to worm her - there are effective preparations that are safe for pregnant cats. In the UK we would give Milbemax but I've heard it's not available in the US. Unfortunately Drontal isn't for use during pregnancy but can be given during lactation.

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Drontal Cat Tablets - Dosage and administration

There might be something else in the US that is effective against roundworm which can be given during pregnancy.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Unfortunately Drontal isn't for use during pregnancy but can be given during lactation.


It may be ok in the US, the instert here says it's fine for pregnant cats. And the newer tabs are much smaller than the old ones, making them easier to give.

There's also Profender, a spot on wormer that (at least here) is safe for pregnant cats.


----------



## Pet Fanatic (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I put flea medication on her, haven't had to opportunity to deworm her yet, but I do have the medicine. Sometime early this morning she began the birthing process. As of right now she has 4 little kittens and I expect more to come..


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully the birth went well and mum is settled with her kittens


----------



## Pet Fanatic (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucky for us and the mom. 

She had 8 healthy kittens. Poor thing is still completely wore out, but after 10 hours of labor, I would be too.

As for the food quality, it was just a temporary food source until I could go and get some more and better food.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Did she have them in the place you intended? 

Be sure to post up pictures of the kittens, I tihnk I speak for everyone here when I say we'd like to see them develop


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

congratulations
thanks for looking after this poor girl and her babies , best wishes 
and yes we will be wanting pics


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Eight?  : :yikes:

It's good to weigh them each day if she is happy for you to do so, at about the same time. If you don't have a cheap set of kitchen scales that can weigh in grams now is the time to get a set. Grams are much easier than ounces for this as there is no decimal point to worry about. You need to record their weight gains as well - I put them into Excel.

The first day or two might be a bit rocky, but they should gain 10g or more most days until the point at which they are too big for the scales.

I've found that healthy kittens put on their birth weight in each of their first two weeks. If just one kitten is failing to gain over a couple of days then it might have a problem but if they are all not gaining to me that points to mum not producing milk.

Also keep an eye on their eyes as sticky eyes are a common and easily treated problem, but one which can cause a lot of damage if left.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats Mummy Kitty and thank god you took her in! x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great that you were there to take her in 

Good news the kittens were born ok and mum is well. They are very lucky to have you


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! That's a lot of kittens! We want photo's


----------



## Pet Fanatic (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, I do have pictures to post. I need to take a few more. 

And they are still all doing well. I changed her food to Evolve. Does anyone know if this is a good brand to feed cats? It was the only cat food I could find locally that doesn't have by products, cornmeal, soy, ect. I also feed it to the three ferrets I have. Lol.

When would be the best time to deworm her? She doesn't have worms, luckily, but I know it shouldn't be risked either.

And, I have no way to weigh the kittens. :nonod: But, I will do my best to keep up with their growth rate through pictures.

Also, luckily, even though she as a stray she doesn't care one bit if we handle her kittens. I was afraid she would end up being a bit overly protective with them when it came to us.

Pictures will be coming!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

In the UK we can buy suitable scales very cheaply (under £10 - $15) in lots of places - high street catalogue shops, supermarkets, and of course on the Internet.

You may not see signs of worms, but she should be wormed at least against roundworm as they can encyst in the cat and then revive when she is late pregnancy so the larvae can migrate to the kittens in her milk. Yuck!

Roundworms in Cats & Kittens

Read step 3.

Good news that she will let you handle her babies. Once their eyes are open a little handling each day is good for them - their sensitive period is from about 2 weeks to 7 weeks.


----------



## Pet Fanatic (Aug 8, 2013)

So, it would be safe to deworm her while her kitties are still suckling?

Oh and some news:  One baby didn't make it. I had to bury him yesterday.

Here is a picture of them:

Momma feeding her kitties.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So long as you use a wormer that's safe for lactating cats then yes. Panacur is, so is Milbemax (vet only) and so I believe is Drontal.

Sorry about the one that didn't make it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry you lost one

Have you managed to get a scale? Weighing them is the quickest way to pick up an issue


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Awwwwww gorgeous babies and mum is stunning


----------

